# iPhone 4S, the most expensive in India; why so?



## socrates (Nov 19, 2011)

> The new iPhone 4S is creating a nationwide buzz with the telecom operators Airtel and Aircel opening the device for pre-booking in India. The pricing of the new iPhone 4S has certainly taken the Apple fans in India by surprise. The 16GB variant, which is the lowest model of the iPhone 4S, has been priced at whopping Rs. 44,500, while the 32GB model is available for Rs. 50,900. Currently, the 64GB model has been listed as the ‘sold out’ at the Aircel website.



iPhone 4S the most expensive in India - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Features


Of interest to those sucker oops Apple groupies


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

₹50,900? Rather get a Galaxy SII which rips it apart in performance and features with ₹20k less.


----------



## noob (Nov 21, 2011)

one needs to be an A**H0le to buy an iPhone 4S


----------



## Minion (Nov 21, 2011)

yea noob people at apple are a..hole people who will buy iphone 4s too are..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 21, 2011)

Behave lads. 
Take these childish crap to Facebook and Twitter. kthxbai.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 21, 2011)

Hmm the price is a shocker. But people would still go ahead and buy it if they have the money.

What I am wondering is, if one is so rich then obviously they must be able to source it easily from USA like relatives or personally travel there etc. (We have relatives too but I am talking about rich ppl and their uber rich relatives)

But then people will buy it anyways. It's just not VFM anymore. I mean iOS is good but not 45k worth of goodness.

Adieu apple. I anyways only love the ipod + Android combination. Will give the bitter sweet news to my brother who owns a IP4. Doesn't look like the iP4 has competition at the moment due to the price point. 





Spoiler



Apple research has suggested that there is a lot of BLACK money in our country. The pricing was adjusted accordingly to the crookspeople who could afford it.

No offence to legitimate buyers of the iPhone 4S. Its just another political dig


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

that much cost is well suited for Gold Plated iphone 4


----------



## noob (Nov 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> that much cost is well suited for Gold Plated iphone 4



EPIC


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 21, 2011)

Does the hw pick up 4g Network?

Its better to wait for iphone 5.If recession comes, IT guys get doomed temp and price will drop in india.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you are talking!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2011)

they already have models at other price points, this "latest model" mentality refuses to die


----------



## KDroid (Nov 21, 2011)

Price Comparison

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/5486/6b2d64acecdc4a9992f9f74.png

I don't find it VFM even at 32k.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 21, 2011)

It's an apple product which means there is one and only one model. It's never about VFM. You like it, take it. Hate it, leave it. 

That's how it has been. I have noticed that apple users tend to be pretty happy with their devices and go up the ladder as newer models release. 

VFM also is a personal opinion. Lot of my friends just buy the apple and refuse to try android. The eco system is both a boon and a curse as I see it. 

Once again, horrible pricing for India


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2011)

really now, you want the ultimate mobile experience, buy the iPhone 3GS and spend the 29 thousand difference on *the apps *... I wont try to explain this any further lol


----------



## red dragon (Nov 22, 2011)

Insane...just insane pricing from Apple.
I hope they do not sell a single piece.
And it is coming from a Mac fan.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 22, 2011)

Flop pricing. Will NEVER EVER recommend anyone the 4s. The SII which is cheaper exponentially is also a better phone exponentially 
BTW, a SIII is supposed to come soon


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> BTW, a SIII is supposed to come soon



is it confirmed or leaked news


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Flop pricing. Will NEVER EVER recommend anyone the 4s. The SII which is cheaper exponentially is also a better phone exponentially
> BTW, a SIII is supposed to come soon



S3 will release probably when Nexus become 3-4 months older IMO


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2011)

ill trudge a bit more... the latest models are for those who wanna max the vital stats of their devices, the way digital content is being made now, it makes a lot of sense to buy older models, new models are always skimmed over the market so that (a) early adopters who support the company actively have some kind of exclusiveity (b) fashionistas who buy five phones a year irrespective of how good it is.
even models two generations older are the same content wise, whhere it matters,  the apps.. Galaxy S, iPhone 3GS... both awesome devices made stunning with 5-20K difference to the next model being invested in premium apps


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Its better to get from US


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 25, 2011)

It is difficult to understand why the price is so high and not even unlocked. You have to take a Airtel or a Aircel connection. In US, it is locked and with 2 year contract but new connections from AT&T or Sprint etc cost $199 only and also with data plan.

Once again, ridiculous price. Hope they sell less and Airtel, Aircel, Apple realize their mistake.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 13, 2011)

apple means premium pricing. they dont even consider india as a serious market.for the sake of releasing they released it in india i guess.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 13, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Its better to get from US


It's better go to US and buy from there.


----------



## diagus (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks to the deteriorating indian rupee
i year back it was 44 now 53 for 1dollar


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 13, 2011)

diagus said:


> thanks to the deteriorating indian rupee
> i year back it was 44 now 53 for 1dollar



don't think that's a factor for high price of iphone...


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2011)

Too much borderline spam here. Closing. PM any of the mods if anyone wants to post anything valuable here.


----------

